# Sennheiser GSP 600 Headset defekt?



## LeSugre (13. März 2019)

Guten Abend,

ich habe heute mein Sennheiser GSP 600 Headset erhalten. Habe es gerade ausprobiert und bin über eine Sache sehr verwundert:

Das Kabel hängel vom der linken Ohrmuschel an meinem T-Shirt herunter und geht dann irgendwann in den PC.
Wenn ih meinen Kopf nun leicht neige oder nach links oder rechts drehe bewegt sich das Headset logischerweise mit und das Kabel "gleitet oder reibt" natürlich ein wenig hin oder her an meiner Kleidung. 
Dies hört sich aber in der linken Ohrmuschel so laut an, als ob jemand auf einem Mikrophon mit dem Finger "reiben" würde.

Wenn ich das Kabel frei schweben lassen, ist natürlich kein Geräusch. 
Wenn ich das Kabel halte und mit dem Finger leicht drauf "trommel" ist das Geräusch wieder sehr laut in der linken Ohrmuschel, ganz als würde jemand mit dem Finger auf ein Mikro tippen.

Wenn ich jetzt auf fast voller Lautstärke Musik höre, kann ich das "Rauschen" fast nicht mehr wahrnehmen, aber das kann doch nicht normal sein oder?

Hat jemand von euch das gleiche Headset un hat ähnliche Probleme?

Danke


----------



## Dedde (18. April 2019)

besser spät als nie xd. hab die offene version, also das gsp 500.  finde es aber nicht störend oder laut. normal, wie bei anderen headsets


----------

